# Working outside during the winter



## HomerJ (Jan 23, 2009)

For those in cold weather climates;

Handling the tools, nails, screws, etc gets to be pretty difficult when the mercury drops up here.

Is there a temperature threshold you use to decide weather your crews will work outside? (my guys are doing windows and doors outside)

Below 20 degrees?

Below 10? etc?

Also, any suggestions for the warmest work gloves available?

Also, Happy New Year to all.

I've been away from the board for awhile because I've been busy with work and my new son. I hope to get back around more in the coming months.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

We try to stop at 10 degrees. But because of schedule have worked to 0 with a -35 windchill factor!:sad:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Kind of depends on what you are working on , forecast, how desperate I am to get something done. 0 aint bad if the sun is shining and there is no wind.
I hate to be out there if all you are doing is getting your guys some time in,but you are not really getting anything accomplished


----------



## steves (Feb 8, 2007)

I let the guys go home (no pay) at 0* wind chill counts.
The best system I have found is layers upon layers.
Fleece lined jeans beat thermals 
T shirt,thermal shirt, another T, then a good sweat shirt or 2 with some sort of wind breaker over everything.
I only were the cheep white knit, glove liners unless I'm on a machine all day then some sort of ski type gloves.
I think the worst thing you can do is "get warmed up" in your truck or heated shed at lunch or breaks, I just stay in the ***** all day and like a bear you get used to it.


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

rule of thumb for me
high of zero 
there are exceptions to this either way depending on wind and sun
gloves i like hunting gloves
I buy them this time of year you can get a 20 30 dollar pair of gloves for 5 to 10 dollars
buy the ones that are not real thick, and not tight
they break in about a day or two
i buy three pair lasts me all year


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Same as nailkiller high of 0* 
Everything above that is cold but tolerable.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Here in Canada, the labour laws say -20 farenhiet. Colder than that you cannot be forced to work.

Personaly, I have worked in -40 with wind chill, but won't do that anymore. If the guys are freezing, leave it for another day.


----------



## HomerJ (Jan 23, 2009)

*Thanks guys*

I'd been thinking anything below 0 (including wind chill) The wind can be pretty nasty whipping off the lake up here.


----------



## MarkNoV (Apr 29, 2006)

I go by the calendar, not the temperature. No work accepted between Dec. 1 (my call) and end of March or mid April (usually the GC's call) I earn enough in the season to sit winter out.



Mark


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Depends what I am working on. In the winter months I will not do a roof unless it is something that needs immediate attention. I usually cut off when the high of the day wont reach 20. Too many things seem to act up and everything is so much harder to work with when its that cold that I find I spend more time wasted than anything.


----------



## carp.780 (Jan 2, 2010)

we have a guideline of -20c for shutting down, although last wednesday i found myself working at -28 with wind and snow. 

I find the best winter clothing is canvas clothing. i've had my insulated coveralls caked with ice and stiff as a board but they stay just as warm. proper winter steel (or composite) toed boots help, and it helps to bring an extra pair of gloves to keep in your warm layers so you can swap gloves when your hands get cold. you can also get disposable hand and toe warmer packs for extra cold days, though these can get expensive. 

last winter i had the misfortune of fighting with 10x20 tarps 30 feet up in wind and snow at -46. i pray i'll never experience that again.

I stumbled upon 10 pairs of unused fleece lined work gloves from a garage sale for a dollar each, quite a bargain when i pay 15 for an identical pair brand new, there are bargains out there guys just keep an eye out!


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

-10 for me, but will work in much colder temps if i have to.

big thing for me is when my hands get cold........then the day sucks. i cant wear them big bulky gloves. my gloves cost .99. 

almost nothing to them


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

carp.780 said:


> we have a guideline of -20c for shutting down, although last wednesday i found myself working at -28 with wind and snow.
> 
> I find the best winter clothing is canvas clothing. i've had my insulated coveralls caked with ice and stiff as a board but they stay just as warm. proper winter steel (or composite) toed boots help, and it helps to bring an extra pair of gloves to keep in your warm layers so you can swap gloves when your hands get cold. you can also get disposable hand and toe warmer packs for extra cold days, though these can get expensive.
> 
> last winter i had the misfortune of fighting with 10x20 tarps 30 feet up in wind and snow at -46. i pray i'll never experience that again.


Good lord! I am pushing my roofing crew real hard and had them come in on Saturday today. It was +16 and sunny, but wind out of the North 15 to 20. Miserable, but they got their 8 hours in. If it got to 46 below here everything would shut down, not just construction!


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah I don't think so. I haven't been hungry enough to want to work in weather under 40 degrees.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

We only work outside if the temp is between 65 and 75. I don't like it too hot either! :laughing:


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I saw some guys (framers) putting on the first floor deck of a home to enclose it and heat for from freezing below so the others (plumbers) could put in some under-slab plumbing and have something to hang a furnace to when the propane ran out on Monday morning.

It was -16F this morning with a high of almost zero and too cold to get out and bother them about what they were wearing. I saw a truck and the sign said they from an area that had -30F (-50 windchill) this morning, so I guess they just came south where it was warmer to work. - You do what you have to do.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

-46 thats funny. Why would anybody do that? 10 degrees is when we consider not working. Some of the worst days are just when its wet and slightly cold like 25 degrees and windy. Years ago I worked in wind chills of 40 below. Thats when I worked for somebody else. I can't make any money off of the guys when it gets like that. So why bother?

Have you guys tried the underarmor gear? I have one pair and love em but am reluctant to spend 50 bucks on another. If they make it through another winter I will consider it.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Funny that I just read this post as I'm trying to warm up after siding a colonial today. Was a high of about +15 degrees here today, with the wind I'm sure it was close to 0. 

I wear layers and layers. Try to stay away from wearing a coat because it makes it hard to move around. 2-3 Sweatshirts with a couple long sleeve shirts underneath do the trick usually. 

Thermal underwear or insulated bibs for pants. 

As far as gloves, just keep your hands dry. I have some Gorgonz insulated gloves but I lose a lot of dexterity with them on. Maybe bring a few pairs of gloves to change during the day and keep them dry.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Warren said:


> -46 thats funny. Why would anybody do that? 10 degrees is when we consider not working. Some of the worst days are just when its wet and slightly cold like 25 degrees and windy. Years ago I worked in wind chills of 40 below. Thats when I worked for somebody else. I can't make any money off of the guys when it gets like that. So why bother?
> 
> Have you guys tried the underarmor gear? I have one pair and love em but am reluctant to spend 50 bucks on another. If they make it through another winter I will consider it.


Underarmor is great for the cold! That's why it was created! :clap:


----------



## carp.780 (Jan 2, 2010)

when i worked in -46 it was an absolute necessity. we poured the second story of an ICF office building and the wind was so strong it ripped off some of the insulated tarps we used to trap the heat on the top. funny thing is we poured on a mild Saturday (-8c). Often when i work in cold weather conditions it's due to emergency or a rapid schedule, it's rarely not important.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

I like the cold and snow . We work no matter what ! It doesnt get really cold in lower NY . So i go in every day rain , snow , flood , fire The truth is the guys find enough reasons not to come to work , with out my help . If its cold we start at 8am and work till 400 i like to be gone by dark . I wear the same clothes year round . I like a long john top and fleas jeans if its 0 o out , fleas hooded sweat shirt . I just started wearing gloves the last few years , I'm getting some artritis in my hands . 
If it ever got to cold to work i would just go fishing .:laughing: 
My family comes from above the arctic circle . We ski 12 month out of the year . John


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

it depends on what were doing, generally will keep working up to -20 celcius but it depends on the conditions

-25 celcius with windchill- we find something inside or go home

if were installing siding and its cold and damp we try to get inside because we use a fair amount of blueskin/ vycor and caulking. when its that cold the blueskin doesnt stick even with primer and the caulking just rollls off the wall and wont stay

if the air gear isnt working outside we try to get inside

as for clothing, i go with fleece sweatpants under insulated overalls, 2 pairs of socks with composite boots, t-shirt, heavy flannel shirt or wool sweather, a thermal hoody and a vest, extra cold= a jacket as well. for the hands if its a dry cold the white knitted gloves, if its wet out nitrile coated gloves


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm on a public works project & unless it's below zero the schedule says we work, we have to in order to follow the cpm. There is very little room in the schedule for lost time so we need to keep the pressure on. Most guys in the trades that work on these projects know to dress accordingly. Today there are a lot of waterproof & warm products to choose from, so if you want to stay in this business think of the right clothes as tools of the trade.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

As long as we can keep the mud from freezing. Coldest day I have worked was around 0 but I did nothing but saw cutting.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Doin Vinyl siding right now. -20celcius. Cut it with a grinder and careful with J-channels!


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

I just dress for it in the unheated utility room and go out! Leave the truck windows open and it feels like a nice summer day when I arrive and get out of the truck. Best bet for work trucks is to disable the heater. :thumbup: Don't want it more comfortable than the worksite, do we? :laughing:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.weaverdevore.ca/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/6/products_id/108



I wear these:thumbsup: rated for -40 I think


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

The temp alone here is -24f We are going to finish purlins on a 125x210 ag building at 10. Its going to be terrible


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

We play it by ear mostly....clear skies, sun, no wind but 10* is a decent day compared to 25, wet, and windy. 

Unfortunately our building season is in the winter here.


----------



## eckhoffcnstrctn (Dec 31, 2009)

*Fence Installation in Columbia, MO*

I admire your courage for continuing to work outdoors during extremely cold weather. As long as your in good health, you can withstand the cold with the help of heavy duty gloves and gear. Keep it up!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm hesitant when it drops below 70* that's when I have to wear long pants, a jacket, socks and shoes. I'm pretty miserable wearing all of that stuff.

The women all cover up too, how much fun is THAT?


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Teetorbilt said:


> I'm hesitant when it drops below 70* that's when I have to wear long pants, a jacket, socks and shoes. I'm pretty miserable wearing all of that stuff.
> 
> The women all cover up too, how much fun is THAT?


When I was down there and it got down below a bitter 70 I'd see people with gloves and ear-muffs on :laughing:. My friend just went down for a week and he was telling me how it'll be nice to wear shorts everyday; from what i'm seeing on the weather he should have stayed home.


----------



## Custom Builder (Feb 10, 2008)

My framers have a heck of a time with the guns and compressors when it's 10 or below. The 10' snow drifts also hamper progress. We sometimes put the compressor in the truck and roll the windows up to the hoses. At about 0 the guns like to freeze up every time you shoot one.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Custom Builder said:


> My framers have a heck of a time with the guns and compressors when it's 10 or below. The 10' snow drifts also hamper progress. We sometimes put the compressor in the truck and roll the windows up to the hoses. At about 0 the guns like to freeze up every time you shoot one.


I find that we have the most air troubles at about 25 degrees. I think that when the temps dip slightly below freezing is when you get a lot of ice in the lines. Seems like when its in the teens it isn't so bad. Maybe its too cold and the ice stays in the tank? I don't know, just my observations.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> I find that we have the most air troubles at about 25 degrees. I think that when the temps dip slightly below freezing is when you get a lot of ice in the lines. *Seems like when its in the teens it isn't so bad.* Maybe its too cold and the ice stays in the tank? I don't know, just my observations.


 I think when it's that cold, there is less humidity in the air, therefore less in the tank, hoses, etc. I always made a point of draining the tanks in the morning, after being in a garage overnight. I always used 1/4" fittings and only had frozen fittings twice in 7 winters of framing.


----------



## mshoward (Jan 7, 2010)

When I was framing in the mountains of NC, we would work down to about 0. We would put the compressors in the truck as mentioned and go from there. I always thought my boss was crazy for spending 1/2 the day shoveling snow so we could work the other 1/2 though


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

Also depends what I'm doing. I find that I have less tolerance for Perfection when I'm freezing. I hate being all bulked up. I wear thermals with flannel lined carharts over them. and several layers up top. I also avoid the jacket and just put on 1-2 sweatshirts. If work was busy right now. I'd be doing it but this winter is really slow so far, and the snow/temps haven't helped out at all.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Warren said:


> I find that we have the most air troubles at about 25 degrees. I think that when the temps dip slightly below freezing is when you get a lot of ice in the lines. Seems like when its in the teens it isn't so bad. Maybe its too cold and the ice stays in the tank? I don't know, just my observations.


That was the case for us today, 22 at startime & 29 when we went home. We were fine at first cause we only using electricity, but when started using the nailgun it froze up. Tried both compressors & different hoses, same deal = time to go home. The wind was blowing 25 plus MPH, it was a miserable time for a texan. Last night hurt too.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

warmed up to a balmy -Celsius today, suppose to be up to -Celsius early next week. Time for the speedo.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Temperature convertor can be found here: http: / / jlhaslip.trap17.com/samples/misc/demo/temperature.html
(remove spaces)

I've worked outside for too many winters. My fav understuff is Helly Hansen poly-pro or a wool set of gear. Insulated Coveralls are a *must have* item past -40C or F. At -40, the two are the same thing.

For gloves, I use those bulky leather Mitts with a trigger finger cut-out and wool liners. Take several pair of liners in case they get wet.


----------

